# Anxiously Awaiting my puppy



## carlsbadsue (May 26, 2012)

I have been lurking here for some time and decided that it was time for me to share a bit of my story. I lost my beloved cocker Chase a month ago to Evans Disease, which is a blood disorder from what I can tell. Anyway, I have elected to get a Cockapoo and he is ready to be picked up next week. After reading all of these posts, I feel that I have made the right choice. Here is a picture of him. I got him through Beachwood Cockapoos in Beverly Hills, Ca. Hopefully, I can figure out how to post a picture.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

He is lovely those eyes are to die for! He will help you get over your loss you never forget past dogs they always are in your mind but a new pup will be just what you need.


----------



## carlsbadsue (May 26, 2012)

By the way, he name is Rigby


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

carlsbadsue said:


> By the way, he name is Rigby


Fantastic name welcome Rigby!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Rigby is a looker, you're going to get loads of attention when you take him out. Lol Sue I was going to post "he's to die for " then saw that thats what you'd put.... great minds


----------



## carlsbadsue (May 26, 2012)

*thanks*

Thank you for the nice comments...I am so anxious to pick him up. Both of his parents are Cockapoos so don't know what status that makes him but I don't really care as I just want to love him, to help me with the grief of losing my best friend. I still cry when I think of him. I know I can't replace him but I do know that he would want me to be happy.
Thanks again for the nice comments. I have learned so very much from this forum...from feeding to housebreaking and I thank all of you.


----------



## carlsbadsue (May 26, 2012)




----------



## carlsbadsue (May 26, 2012)

I am trying to post some larger photos but can't figure it out.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Glad the forums useful . Rigby cant replace Chase and losing him must have been so hard, but having a new doggy friend to start a new relationship with and form new memories with will hopefully make your loss a little easier :hug:


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

carlsbadsue said:


> Thank you for the nice comments...I am so anxious to pick him up. Both of his parents are Cockapoos so don't know what status that makes him but I don't really care as I just want to love him, to help me with the grief of losing my best friend. I still cry when I think of him. I know I can't replace him but I do know that he would want me to be happy.
> Thanks again for the nice comments. I have learned so very much from this forum...from feeding to housebreaking and I thank all of you.


You will be fine he is just what you need. I chose Hattie on the same day as I had my second terrier euthenased. Some would be horrified at that but it was right for me. I needed to know that I had another dog to look foreward to and Daisy (my departed terrier) was in a better place. Everyone deals with grief in their own way do what is right for you life is too short to postpone decisions. Enjoy!


----------



## carlsbadsue (May 26, 2012)

*picture*

Let's see if I uploaded the picture correctly


----------



## carlsbadsue (May 26, 2012)

No, I still can't do it, so this pic will have to do


----------



## carlsbadsue (May 26, 2012)

I love your philosophy


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

the best way to upload larger images, is to use a site like photobucket, then you can copy the IMG code right into the body of your post.


----------



## carlsbadsue (May 26, 2012)

http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos...x403/180210_10150973319712836_136697239_n.jpg


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Rigby is lovely .. what a cutie ...

Is he a merle parti? .. lovely markings


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

aaah he is so cute. Love the name Rigby! :welcome: to you both.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Rigby is adorable!! one of my cockapoos came from the states and during my search i remember looking at pics of beachwood pups,theyre beuatiful.Is he a sable and white,he looks like he is going to have an amazing coat xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh MandyM pleased you are online ... knew you would love this coat ... .. he is gorgeous hey .. I know you like the unusual coats


----------



## carlsbadsue (May 26, 2012)

Yes, he is sable and white parti


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! I am glad to meet someone from CA  Stela is also an F2 cockapoo (both parents are cockapoos).


----------



## Stanhope (Apr 23, 2012)

Great looking dog !! Good find well done and the start of a great relationship!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

He's a gorgeous F2 pup! Looking forward to seeing how his coat develops.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

welcome Susan . .what a little doll Rigby is!! LOVE his coloring . . My husband is from San Diego originally, still misses the beaches he used to surf on! Sorry for your loss of Chase, but this will be a wonderful diverson for you to transfer that poo love to! He is lovely!


----------



## SPCnut (Apr 25, 2012)

What a doll of a puppy!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

What a gorgeous boy Rigby is, I'm looking forward to seeing more photos of him.


----------



## carlsbadsue (May 26, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind comments about my little guy. I hope I pick him up this week. I guess I still have a question though...I have a 13 y/o female cocker too. Any thoughts on the introduction? And Stela12, are there any cockapoo groups in southern Ca? I would love to find one like they seem to have in the UK.
Thank you again for all of the nice comments and more pics to follow


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I can't recall anyone from Cali....but I will try and remember....We haven't had any meet ups up here.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

What a beautiful boy and his names suits him so much!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Susan
:welcome: Hope you enjoy this site, it really is a great friendly place. So sorry for your loss of Chase. I am so glad you are soon to pick up Rigby, he looks lovely and as seems the trait for cockapoos, he will very quickly worm his way into your heart.

Do let us know how you get one


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

carlsbadsue said:


> Thank you all for your kind comments about my little guy. I hope I pick him up this week. I guess I still have a question though...I have a 13 y/o female cocker too. Any thoughts on the introduction? And Stela12, are there any cockapoo groups in southern Ca? I would love to find one like they seem to have in the UK.
> Thank you again for all of the nice comments and more pics to follow


Sue -

I don't know of any Cockapoo groups in southern CA; I wish we had something like these guys in UK.


----------

